# GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee� M18 FUEL� Outdoor Power Equipment



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

*GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*









We have partnered with *Milwaukee Tool* to give away one Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment kit.

To enter this drawing, respond to the following question. 

*What tools do you currently use for your lawn and yard maintenance?* 

On *May 8, 2017* we will do a random drawing from the responses in this thread to select the winner. 

_Added Note: Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway by responding to the posted question._

*Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment Kit Includes:*

*M18 FUEL™ String Trimmer Kit*









The M18 FUEL™ String Trimmer has the power to clear thick brush, reaches full throttle in under 1 second, and provides up to 1 hour of run-time per charge. Designed to meet landscape maintenance professional needs, the motor is positioned in the rear of the trimmer to provide the best combination of power, balance, and maneuverability. 


M18 FUEL™ String Trimmer (Tool Only) (2725-20)
M18™ REDLITHIUM™ HIGH DEMAND™ 9.0 Battery Pack (48-11-1890)
M18™ & M12™ Rapid Charger (48-59-1808)

*M18 FUEL™ Hedge Trimmer* (Tool Only)









The M18 FUEL™ Hedge Trimmer has the power to cut ¾” branches, cuts up to 30% faster, and provides up to 2 hours of run-time per charge. Designed to meet landscape maintenance professional needs, the handle placement and weight distribution provide the best combination of balance and control. 

*M18 FUEL™ Blower* (Tool Only)









Designed to meet landscape maintenance professional needs, the M18 FUEL™ Blower has the power to clear from 15 ft, generates up to 30% less noise than gas, and provides the longest, max CFM run-time. 








*Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Milwaukee Tool makes a strong introduction into the outdoor power equipment industry with the three core landscape maintenance tools: the M18 FUEL™ String Trimmer, M18 FUEL™ Blower, and M18 FUEL™ Hedge Trimmer. These new tools have the power to outperform competitive 18v and higher voltage solutions, and are fully compatible with more than 125 solutions on the M18™ System.

Sponsored by: *Milwaukee Tool*
For over 90 years, Milwaukee has led the industry in both durability & performance. We continue to deliver innovative solutions for increased productivity.


----------



## Fish_Stick (Feb 28, 2017)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Currently using a Toro self propelled mower, an older Craftsman blower and a Poulan string trimmer. Thanks for the chance DIY and Milwaukee!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Milwaukee makes some pretty neat stuff and their battery technology is great. Should be a nice find for the winner. 

Thanks for the chance DIY.

I have everything in gas on my property as there is too much grass so I don't want to be entered. Just thought I would say it is good stuff though.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Kubota zero turn and shindaiwa weed eater. Can't ever have too many tools especially Milwaukee. Had a few others but lost them in the flood. Thanks for the chance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

10 year old Black & Decker 18v blower and whacker.

Sure could use a new Milwaukee M18.. :biggrin2:


----------



## Rough Rooster (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Craftsman 48" 25 hp hydrostatic -- Massey Ferguson ZTR 38" 14 hp -- DR string trimmer 3.5 hp -- Weed Eater electric string trimmer. Maintain 2 acres.
Additional tools would be welcomed.

RR :smile::smile:


----------



## rockmup (Feb 20, 2017)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

What tools do you currently use for your lawn and yard maintenance? 


Nothing at the moment because I lost it all in the flood last August. 
I am heavily invested in M18 Fuel tools though. Love them


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Currently I use a small riding mower, 2 cycle string trimmer with a hedge trimmer attachment and a corded blower / vacuum.

That battery blower looks mighty interesting.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Currently use a Toro self propelled and Weedwacker string trimmer.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

30 year old Craftsman string trimmer, 20 year old Craftsman self-propelled hand mower, 20 year old Murray riding mower, on 2 acres of prairie. 

Hand operated sweeper(broom), on walk / deck, hand extension tree pruner.

And shovel / spade.

ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

A 1984 Murray lawn tractor. A old Echo string trimmer that leaks gas at the carburetor and is too dangerous to use. I don't have a blower and if I had that nice one, as suggested here on the forum, maybe I could quit using that brick pulled with binder twine to clean the gutters.

The only story at this time better than mine and in more need is by rockmup.

If I think of a better sob story can I enter multiple times?:biggrin2:


----------



## readydave8 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

skag zeroturn

stihl string trimmer, blower, chain saw

honda self-propelled push mower

blackndecker hedge trimmer


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Ok, I apologize. I failed to list the new X350 I purchased. Even though it won't do any of the jobs the nice Milwaukee set will do, please drop my name from the contest.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*



readydave8 said:


> skag zeroturn
> 
> stihl string trimmer, blower, chain saw
> 
> ...


Some nice gear here. 

Had a Turf Tiger that I got rid of and waiting on my new Spartan mower. 

Won't have any other chainsaw than a Stihl. I know that Husqvarna makes a nice unit, but the Stihl is just that much better.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

I just bought a dewalt trimmer. So far the best battery yard tool I have owned.
Most everything else is gas powered.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Honda self-propelled mower, Stihl blower & trimmer, old B&D hedge trimmer.. Be nice to have new battery-powered ones. I have quite a few Milwaukee tools in the shop and would certainly like to try them on the lawn.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

I run an old lawn boy base with a custom fitted Briggs motor.
I also have a Hedgehog trimmer.
No whacker or blower.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Scag ZT, Husqvarna Blower, Husqvarna string trimmer with hedge trimmer attachment


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

I use my wife. I pick a fight with her, she gets out her hand clippers and begins cutting everything in site. I really made her mad a couple months ago. She has started digging a hole. I wonder why?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Entered.....I want to try and win it so I can give it away to whomever I want on the forum.


----------



## jnickel (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Ryobi weed wacker, Dewalt trimmer. and the mowers.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Have a Toro Smartstow lawnmower... weed whacker.. various pruners and clippers... Home Depot chainsaw somewhere...


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Karcher electric pressure washer, an orange gas powered lawnmower and a Sun Joe electric leaf blower.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Echo string trimmer and blower.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Everything I use is gas. I have craftsman lawnmower, ryobi leaf blower, troy built weed trimmer. I like to mix it up. I have no favorite to any particular brand. When they crap out, i just buy a new one.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

I'd like to once again thank this forum for sponsoring a promotion with a major manufacturer of power tools. Milwaukee.......some really good drills. 

i've owned several Milwaukee drill motors, but no outdoor equipment.

I currently use;

Honda Harmony II self propelled mower 21" x 2 blades. (getting old, June '02)
Ryobi 4 cycle string trimmer 10-12 years
Toro electric blower 5-6 years
B&D electric edger 20-25 years
Craftsman electric hedge trimmer 30-35 years

Good luck to all!

Jaz


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Lawn tractor.
Weed eater (gas).
Leaf blower (gas)
Chainsaw (gas)
Tiller (gas)
Pump sprayer.
And other miscellaneous equipment.

And yes. I hate yard work, but like the results.


----------



## JAC Knives (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

I'm using some Black and Decker cordless stuff now as far as a weed trimmer and blower. I've been using the Milwaukee Fuel 18v platform for all my woodworking and other construction needs but haven't considered them for yard maintenance. I'd like to give them a try!


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Horrible battery powered Craftsman hedge trimmer.

Toro mower, gas.

Husqvarna gas trimmer, really tired of mixing gas!


----------



## Mrbuilder (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Stihl trimmer, Husky mower, Ryobi blower. All seem to be working ok.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Echo trimmer, kubota z24 zero turn mower, stihl farm boss saw.


----------



## VirginiaMark (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

MTD Lawn Mower from COSTCO, and a Homelite Gas Powered String Trimmer


----------



## davemax (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

currently all toro products


----------



## Bob10 (May 31, 2008)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Toro Mower left behind by tenant, Hitachi 2 stroke blower, Echo 2 stroke weed wacker left behind by tenant and electric edge trimmer


----------



## topgun38 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

I currently use 2 Stihl FS 90 string trimmers but would like to switch to battery powered as soon as they give up or sooner if I would win a Milwaukee M18 FUEL String Trimmer.


----------



## M_itch (Feb 1, 2017)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Craftsman self-propelled mower, Black and Decker blower and B&D 20v Trimmer.


----------



## revamped (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Echo trimmer
Black & Decker corded hedge shears (horrible)
John Deere 170 Riding Lawnmower
Rental Equipment for the aeration and thatching

I use Milwaukee M18 Fuel for all of my construction needs. I switched from DeWalt when I started my shop build because the driver was getting weak.

Garagemahal is now finished, I have both the M18 Fuel Drill/Driver/Circular Saw kit and the M12 drill/driver and Radio. 1 year of severe use and abuse and my batteries charge just as fast and hold just as many amp-hours of power as they did when I bought them! True testament to the FUEL line.


----------



## jovingo (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Craftsman 22" self-propelled mower, Stihl trimmer and cordless Black and Decker blower.


----------



## t951 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Stihl trimmer, edger and blower. Dixie chopper mower..... But all of my cordless tools are Milwaukee M18 Fuel! 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cyrnel (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

I still use a commercial echo trimmer and backpack blower, both leftover from my property management days, and they're overkill for my 1/4 acre yard. We're converting to electric where possible so these Milwaukee's would be a big step forward.

I will not miss winterizing my gas ope!


----------



## Birdmaster (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

For my existing equipment, I am currently using a Gardener, who does basic mowing and trimming functions on my front and back yards. I would like to replace my basic Gardener with my two teenage boys, and these Milwaukee tools would support that endeavor brilliantly. Even now I can imagine how good those shiny new red tools would look glinting in the sun as my sons use them to do what I currently pay my gardener to do, while I watch from the patio with an iced tea in hand, and not having to write a check every month for the mediocre job being done currently.


----------



## MPTY (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Currently using Ryobi string trimmer, Ego blower and old Craftsman hedge trimmer. About to throw my Ryobi trimmer up against a wall! My father in-law who is a contractor swears by his Milwaukee power tools. I'd love to join the Milwaukee family some day and what a better way to do it than to try out their new Outdoor line!


----------



## byezb (Mar 18, 2017)

Deere d130 and Stihl blower and trimmer


----------



## courter (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

I use a 16-year old lawn mower that sits on top of our John Deere 1435 front mower :biggrin2: (my son)

If I can get him to he uses a Stihl string trimmer and blower to finish the job. He enjoys the rider because he can listen to his music while he does the work.

Like many have said, I have several Milwaukee 18V tools that I use as a contractor and love the selection and durability. Would love to add some more to the shed!


----------



## McDicker (May 10, 2012)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

We just moved to a much bigger yard and have converted our lawn equipment to electric.

Push-Mower - eGo 21" mower for small/tight spots
Trimmer - eGo battery powered trimmer
Blower/vac - Corded Black and Decker
Riding mower - Ryobi 38" electric riding mower.

No hedge trimmer or cordless blower yet...


----------



## wtmjr39 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

I have Milwaukee power tools have yet to purchase a yard tool. I use trimmers, lawn mower and blower.


----------



## hdg30067 (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Since moving into an over 55 community, i've trimmed my tools down to a toro electric blower. The HOA does all our lawn and flower beds.....pretty incredible! I occasionally blow off debris and that's pretty much everything I need to personally accomplish 😎 Please DO send me the Milwaukee power tools! A man never needs to go completely cold turkey!!


----------



## CKReations (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

I currently use a Worx string trimmer and mower and a cheap corded hedge trimmer. I would love a set of Milwaukees to go replace them!


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

I used to use a top-of-the-line Stihl blower, but went to the small, light-weight Weed Eater model (after trying out the neighbor's) with the Reduced Vibration Handle, because it permits very quick side-to-side sweep action (can move leaves faster), 300 CFM/170 MPH.

Honda self-propelled push mower, with the best handle/self-propelled control on the market.

Craftsman Pro WEEDWACKER.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

I have just about an acre that my wife and I tackle. New cordless equipment would be great!!


----------



## Carguybill (Mar 21, 2017)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

I am currently using an echo string trimmer and a stihl chainsaw


----------



## Motown 454 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

A useless Crafstman cordless trimmer.


----------



## marmot (Jan 12, 2015)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

-36V electric black and decker battery-powered electric mower (love it compared to gas)
-hand tools: shovels, rakes, clippers, sheers
That's it right now, but I need to get a good trimmer and other things. Love milwaukee fuel.

Thanks diychatroom!


----------



## stevenkimbell (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Husqavarna and Craftsman lawn tractors, Husqavarna back pack blower, and any of a number of disappointing string trimmers - Ryobi, Craftsman, TroBilt, etc.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Craftsman 19.2V string trimmer and a Toro corded blower and a craftsman 19.2 
blower (doesn't perform very well).

Thanks


----------



## cowboy4884 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

I currently use a Scott push reel lawn mower, a Black & Decker GrassHog GH1000 electric weed eater & a Weedeater brand blower to do my yard work


----------



## houptee (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Poulan 18" Chainsaw
Craftsman gas blower
Husqvarna gas string trimmer
Husqvarna gas 31" snow thrower
Weed Eater gas hedge trimmer
Harbor Freight Tools gas post hole auger
Bolens riding mower
Murray riding mower
Ryobi string trimmer


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Husqvarna mower and a yardman weed wacker that gave up last fall.


----------



## g9_diy (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Toro String gas Trimmer ,milwaukee M18 compact blower


----------



## Dixon12 (May 3, 2016)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Fixed an old, 10 years or so, MTN Yard Machines gas mower from previous owners of the house. Use it with Toro corded blower/vac. Also have Poulan electric hedge trimmer and Milwakee Sawzall for prunning/branch cutting.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

In my previous life I did the detail work, weed eating and branch trimming, stuff like that. However, in my new life, it'll be everything. And I'm starting over from scratch for the most part, so these would come in handy, especially with my M18 sawzall for the bigger limbs of trees.


----------



## joemc3 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

I have a Toro gas trimmer attachment capable, with trimmer attachment, brush-cutter attachment, and chainsaw attachment. Also Toro electric blower. Would definitely love a cordless blower!


----------



## Kes66 (Apr 15, 2017)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

I currently use a 18v Black & Decker trimmer, an electric Toro blower and a John Deere F525 riding mower. 

Thanks for the chance DIY and Milwaukee !


----------



## The Jeep Driver (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Wheel-Horse Riding Mower
Craftsman Push Mower
Stihl Weed Trimmer
Black & Decker Hedge Trimmer


----------



## nightblaze316 (May 2, 2017)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

toro mower echo weed eater husqivarna blower echo hedge trimmers


----------



## jeff00 (Jan 22, 2017)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

I use cub cadet weed eater, stihl chain saw and Bolens lawn mower


----------



## Jacke (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Never really heard of Milwaukee Tools?? Retired in 2015 so am now doing lots of my own yard work as well as DIY projects. Last summer I went to all battery operated yard equipment: lawn mower, hedge trimmer, leaf blower and edger - all B&D. So far, so good.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

All battery powered tools.

Got rid of all gas powered tools....except for one string trimmer that also accepts different tool heads


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Its mine, its mine.


----------



## Lanco (May 7, 2017)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

We use a Kubota zero turn for the big stuff, a push moweer for the small yards, and an Echo weed eater. Milwaukee sounds great!


----------



## maybedave (May 7, 2017)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

EGO electric mower, B&D electric corded trimmer, a broom, and lots sweat and cursing!


----------



## jnstevens (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Currently use a Ryobi+ with a trimmer, blower, cultivator and sidewalk edger. Tools are 15 years old. Sure would be nice to have updated equipment.


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

This thread will be closed for a few minutes, while I do the random drawing.

I will re-open it shortly to announce the winner.


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*



Mort said:


> In my previous life I did the detail work, weed eating and branch trimming, stuff like that. However, in my new life, it'll be everything. And I'm starting over from scratch for the most part, so these would come in handy, especially with my M18 sawzall for the bigger limbs of trees.


Congratulations @Mort! :vs_cool:

You are the winner of the of the Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment kit. I will be contacting you shortly for shipping information.

Please respond promptly.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Congratulations buddy, I can't think of anyone who deserves this more than you. Way to go!


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Congrats @Mort enjoy your new tools! :clap:


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Wooooo hoooo!


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Congratulations Mort!!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Congrats @Mort.


----------



## jeff00 (Jan 22, 2017)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

congrats MORT, run right out there and use'em up.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

Congratulations Mort.

Glad I didn't win. If I had won I would have to do yard work. I hate yard work.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*

I too congratulate you.

I hope that the set eases your yard maintenance labor.


ED


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*










I'm just over the hill- you won't mind will you?


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*










Lookie what came! I'll play with them soon and give a review in the lawn and garden section.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*



Mort said:


> Lookie what came! I'll play with them soon and give a review in the lawn and garden section.


A three day weekend too! One tool review a day :wink2:
I see you're in Seattle now?


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee® M18 FUEL™ Outdoor Power Equipment*



TheEplumber said:


> A three day weekend too! One tool review a day :wink2:
> 
> I see you're in Seattle now?




Yup, back on the west side. Wife and I split last fall so I moved back. Kids are in town this weekend so if I can get them to help with the yard work I'll get the reviews. Otherwise it'll be Tuesday lol


----------

